# Word for the day cacophonous



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

cacophonous
[kuh-kof-uh-nuh s] 

adjective
1. having a harsh or discordant sound.

Synonyms: dissonant, strident, grating, raucous.

Unfortunately the healthcare debate is complex, chaotic and cacophonous.


----------

